# Ketamine Infusion



## BJTRAISTER (May 8, 2009)

Any ideas on how to code this one?  We have a doctor doing these infusions for chronic pain patients - the drug is infused over several hours.  

I'm looking at the codes for Infusion 96365, 96366 but can't find a code for the drug!  Anyone?


----------



## bren.123 (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe consider 62318.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 5, 2010)

From what I have read in Commerical carriers Medical policies there is not a code for Ketamine infusion and it is not FDA approved. The policies list J3490.


----------

